# Schoenberg quote



## Anselm

I could swear that I remember a quote by Schoenberg that goes something like this:



> It is said that each generation understands the music of the great composers in its own way. This is wrong. In fact, each generation *mis*understands the music of the great composers in its own way


Does anyone know this quote? If so can you provide a source for it?

Thanks


----------



## Mahlerian

Anselm said:


> I could swear that I remember a quote by Schoenberg that goes something like this:
> 
> Does anyone know this quote? If so can you provide a source for it?
> 
> Thanks


I do not remember it, but you can try searching the archives at the Arnold Schoenberg Center website.

http://www.schoenberg.at/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=375&Itemid=338&lang=en


----------

